# Eagle 5.8.0



## jaimepsantos (Abr 3, 2010)

Que tal aqui les dejo el link *totalmente legal* para descargar el nuevo eagle el 5.8.0 es de la pagina de cadsoftusa.
Saludos!!

ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/5.8/eagle-win-5.8.0.exe


----------



## Tavo (Abr 3, 2010)

Jaime, yo no voto porque no lo conozco. Trabajo siempre con el PCB Wizard, creo que es el que usa la mayoría..

Tengo una duda que nunca la supe:
Los archivos generados en PCB Wizard, son también compatibles con otro programa (como por ejemplo el Eagle)??
Si me decís que si, entonces lo bajo y lo pruebo...

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## Hernan83 (Abr 3, 2010)

Me parece tavo10 que no,no son compatibles,pero te aseguro que si pruebas Eagle te vas a copar mucho  es un programa muy profesional y completo,supera en muchos aspectos a otros programas del mismo tipo,es cuestion de que lo pruebes y saques tus conclusiones!


----------



## DANDY (Abr 3, 2010)

Claro para mí es el mejor en cuanto a práctico... con ese programa hago las pcb a mi antojo y rapido y su libreria es bien extensa y facil de modificar


----------



## Tavo (Abr 3, 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios gente!

Será cuestión de probarlo no mas... Ahora por el momento estoy usando PCB Wizard, pero ya desde hace un tiempo le vengo encontrando algunas cosas que no me gustan. Creo que es muy básico... Y mas que todo porque yo soy MUY prolijo con las PCB's, nunca me quedan desprolijas, intento hacer algo profesional siempre.
Y hay algunos detalles que casi no se pueden lograr con PCB Wizard, por el tema de las escalas y la grilla... Siempre se me complica en el mismo tema.

Bueno, cuanto tenga un tiempo, me voy a descargar el Eagle.
Saludos a todos!
Tavo10


----------



## Weisted (Abr 4, 2010)

Simple y sencillamente este programa es lo mejor que existe en cuanto a disenio de PCB se refiere.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 7, 2010)

hola amigos del foro deseo probar el pcb eagle pero lo descargo del link y nada no se instala ni guardandolo tampoco deseo saber si alguno de ustedes ya lo tiene en un archivo comprimido que ñlo  suba para poderlo descargar de verdad me intereza probar para ver que tal funciona le agradcere la ayuda si lo dejan aca en un archivo comprimido gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## Humano (May 11, 2010)

Ya ha salido la versión 5.9


----------



## daryo25 (Oct 9, 2011)

esta versión necesita serial....o es de prueba no mas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2011)

daryo25 dijo:


> esta versión necesita serial....o es de prueba no mas..





jaimepsantos dijo:


> Que tal aqui les dejo el link *totalmente legal* para descargar el nuevo eagle el 5.8.0 es de la pagina de cadsoftusa.
> Saludos!!
> 
> ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/5.8/eagle-win-5.8.0.exe



Si no cumpliera con ese requisito, NO estaría en el Foro 

*Normas del Foro 2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 9, 2011)

Yo uso Eagle y la verdad es excelente, ya hubiera querido tenerlo cuando estudiaba electronica, su libreria es muy extensa y los resultados son profesionales, actualmente uso la version 5.11.0 saludos


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 16, 2011)

Gente hay alguna manera de editar el zoom del eagle, osea que sea mas suave al acercar o alejar el zoom, tener mas control del zoom, que no sea tan drastico.


----------



## mosconi30 (Jul 22, 2012)

en mi opinion es muy bue programa


----------



## cmdreamer (Jul 22, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Jaime, yo no voto porque no lo conozco. Trabajo siempre con el PCB Wizard, creo que es el que usa la mayoría..
> 
> Tengo una duda que nunca la supe:
> Los archivos generados en PCB Wizard, son también compatibles con otro programa (como por ejemplo el Eagle)??
> ...



De hecho es peor aún, los archivos de PCB Wizard no son compatibles ni con Circuit Wizard, que son de la misma empresa. Obviamente a la inversa tampoco lo son, es decir, los archivos PCB que diseñes en Circuit Wizard no son compatibles con PCB Wizard.

Lo que me parece absurdo.

Con respecto al Eagle, nunca lo he utilizado, pero habrá que darse el tiempo y la oportunidad, gracias por el link!


----------



## oxihost (Abr 24, 2013)

tengo una placa de presion, el EAGLE Version 5.8.0 Copyright (c) 1988-2010 CadSoft y el MMA7368FLR2 de SKIM_STOP  y necesito sacar la programacion de una tarjeta y poonerla en otra que no esta programada, que necesitaria, con el propio eagle por usb o serial lo puedo hacer? como saco lo de una y lo pongo en la otra tarjeta?


----------



## cmdreamer (Abr 24, 2013)

oxihost dijo:


> tengo una placa de presion, el EAGLE Version 5.8.0 Copyright (c) 1988-2010 CadSoft y el MMA7368FLR2 de SKIM_STOP  y necesito sacar la programacion de una tarjeta y poonerla en otra que no esta programada, que necesitaria, con el propio eagle por usb o serial lo puedo hacer? como saco lo de una y lo pongo en la otra tarjeta?



Recuperar/extraer el código de una "tarjeta" programada depende de si la misma está o no protegida, pero EAGLE no te servira para eso.

Eagle es para diseñar circuitos y sus correspondientes PCB.

He estado utilizándolo y la verdad no me ha decepcionado, a pesar de no ser de uso muy intuitivo. La librería de componentes es enorme, algo de lo que Circuit Wizard carece y mucho.

A partir de ahora Eagle será mi programa "de cabecera".


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola
Yo utilizo solo Eagle para hacer paquetes de librerías que necesite para Ares-proteus ya que me parece más sencillo
Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2013)

Ahora puedes simular tus circuitos mediante el UPL de linear technology, aun no lo pruebo pero de entrada a mi me encanta EAGLE asi que voto Excelente.  No es que EAGLE sea intuitivo es solo que como en todos los programas especializados se tiene que dar uno su tiempo para aprender todas sus funciones pero una ves que le agarras el modo es super rapido crear un PCB. En otros como altium hasta me da flojera nomas de ver cuanto tarda en arrancar en mi maquina. Sin embargo no voy a refutar los comentarios maravillosos de las personas que lo usan jejeje.


----------



## oxihost (Abr 25, 2013)

hoy o mañana me llegaran las tarjetas, la programada y la de sin programar, a ver si me podeis ayudar alguien de como sacar la programacion de una y meterkla en la otra totalmente igual pero sin programar, con algun duplicador de eprom o por usb o algo, com osaber si esta protegida o no, etc..

gracias de antemano.

nota. si lo consigo puede que consiga un currele y pagarme la hipoteca, asi que aun que no se pueda gracias de antemano.

cuando lo tenga todo ya os dire queplaca, chip o l oque haga falta.


----------

